# Rocket apartmento



## CaffeinatedFox (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi guys this is my first post so thought it would break the ice by me showing you my current set up. My newly acquired Rocket Apartmento and that big black ugly thing in the corner is my trusted cunill grinder. Dont ask me why its branded as expobar thats how i bought it


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome. Nice machine!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Always room for a shiny rocket , welcome to the forum


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks neat


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome







Great machine, hope you're enjoying your coffee!


----------



## ecosse748 (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks good!


----------

